# buying lingerie for the mrs



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to buy my wife a sheer bra for my pleasure. Ideally it would be one that she can wear under clothing but, not not critical if just for night time. 

Ideally, I would like to see how it looks on. Are there any stores that will allow them to be returned? I would prefer in person but, online would suffice. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

You can return bras to most stores just like any other piece of clothing. Best to keep the tags on it until she decides if she (and you) like it. Some stores have a temporary no return policy due to covid so read what the policy is before you buy.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Yea I don’t see the problem. There are a lot of places you can buy a sheer bra, especially online. Returning is no problem.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Your local Victoria's Secret should have what you're looking for - either in store or online. If you want to see it on breasts before you buy, take your wife with you to shop. If you want to surprise her, leave the tags on until she's tried it on so you can return it. Just don't go into a store and ask a sales woman to try it on for you so you can see how it looks. There are too many of those men in lingerie stores already, so don't be one of them. 🤦‍♀️ 

Be aware that a sheer bra will not have nipple concealment, so your wife may or may not be comfortable wearing it under clothing in public. I'm not a fan of the "headlights on" look myself, but some women are fine with it.


----------

